# Pros And Cons Of Time Travel.



## ChisanaAoi (Oct 14, 2013)

What are the pros and cons of time travel to you? Both short term and long term. Do you feel it is worth it to time travel? Do you travel hours? Days? Months? What happens to your town when you skip forward weeks or even months at a time?


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

ChisanaAoi said:


> What are the pros and cons of time travel to you? Both short term and long term. Do you feel it is worth it to time travel? Do you travel hours? Days? Months? What happens to your town when you skip forward weeks or even months at a time?



What are the pros and cons of time travel to you?: Pros would be I can get hybrids faster and TT'ing keeps me sticking to AC longer. Cons would be nothing except maybe for the elitists @-holes that try to belittle myself or other people for TT'ing. One example I can think of is when a certain user insinuated that I had low moral values because I TT. (Villagers moving out is a con but if done carefully day by day, that doesn't matter.)


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

The first two months I had the game I did not time travel. I enjoyed it but I wasn't too happy with the pace of how things were going. I get why fans like the whole no TT experience. I don't get why they would consider it "cheating." I mean, if it was cheating they wouldn't make it so easy to skip forward or backwards. I began TT day by day because I have such an unpredictable work schedule. I can work 7 days in a row, and only have time to keep up with my town ten minutes a day. Or I can have 4 whole days of nothing but relaxing and play NL all day. I have a niece who turns six soon, and eventually (even if its 3 or 4 years from now) I'll probably pass down my 3ds and games to her. So why not enjoy everything NL has to offer me? There is so much in this game you can do, you can accomplish, you may miss. I don't see myself playing NL in 10, 20 years, but in NL time I can accomplish so much, experience all the villagers, destroy things, rebuild things, experiment until finding the perfect balance in everything. I want to experience everything in New Leaf.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 14, 2013)

Cons : not playing the game as it is meant to be. There is a certain leasure pace and quaintness to Animal Crossing. You are living among your villagers. No need to be all stressed out and goal oriented. If you play an hour everyday, you'll still enjoy it and you will not get spoiled by the right here right now syndrome. It keeps you from becoming bored too quickly. The game changes as the seasons go and it's easier to keep track of things, not miss or cheapen events (and the whole game play actually) and keep a journal. It's also a lot easier to build relationships with villagers when you don't rush into things.

I don't want it to be winter right now because well, we are still in autumn as I'm writing this. Why would I cheapen my experience ? It would be like eating all the chocolate in a pre-Christmas calendar or unbottling a very good wine years in advance. No need to rush, no need to cheapen the experience is my motto with Animal Crossing.

CONS #2 : Time traveling doesn't get along well with turnips.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Cons : not playing the game as it is meant to be. There is a certain leasure pace and quaintness to Animal Crossing. You are living among your villagers. No need to be all stressed out and goal oriented. If you play an hour everyday, you'll still enjoy it and you will not get spoiled by the right here right now syndrome. It keeps you from becoming bored too quickly. The game changes as the seasons go and it's easier to keep track of things, not miss or cheapen events (and the whole game play actually) and keep a journal.



Thank you for insulting the way I play. The game is meant to be played at the pace of the person playing, meaning they choose the pace they want. From my own experience I can shoot down your main point, which is: "It keeps you from becoming bored too quickly". Well, I TT'd since the beginning and I haven't lost interest. What does that say? Not everyone plays the way you do. I'm fine with you playing they way you have explained; Why can't you do the same?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 14, 2013)

Pros: 
--you won't miss an event if you can't play a certain day, you can just TT back
--Chinese zodiac set (who is going to play this game for 12 years to get the whole set?)
--breeding for hybrids goes faster, along with pretty much everything else
--fixing grass wear
--can move out unwanted villagers faster

Cons:
--bedhead (unless you like bedhead, I think it's cute under a hat)
--flowers everywhere if you have Beautiful Town ordinance
--tons of weeds, although that helps you obtain the weed pulling badges
--you might become bored with the game if you've experienced all the events
--favorite villagers might move out
--TTing back will cause turnips to spoil

I've only TT'd forward a month and back once to fix grass wear, so I'm not the most knowledgeable on TTing. None of my villagers moved out thankfully, and flowers/weeds/bedhead didn't take long to take care of.


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 14, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Thank you for insulting the way I play. The game is meant to be played at the pace of the person playing, meaning they choose the pace they want. From my own experience I can shoot down your main point, which is: "It keeps you from becoming bored too quickly". Well, I TT'd since the beginning and I haven't lost interest. What does that say? Not everyone plays the way you do. I'm fine with you playing they way you have explained; Why can't you do the same?



I don't see anything in that persons post that insults you directly. I read the post, I time travel, and I don't feel insulted at all. To me this person talks about his play style experiences, not yours.


----------



## Isabella (Oct 14, 2013)

My biggest con for time travelling has been losing a ton of my favorite villagers, for not speaking to all of them equally or skipping ahead a little too far. As well as losing interest due to getting things done so fast.

The pros are that you get everything done fast of course, dont have to wait so long for pwps and stores, etc. It's best for people who are impatient. 
If you plan on playing the game just a few hours a day, I wouldn't recommend time travelling because it may take out the enjoyment of the game being meant to play leisurely and day by day.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

TheDuke said:


> I don't see anything in that persons post that insults you directly. I read the post, I time travel, and I don't feel insulted at all. To me this person talks about his play style experiences, not yours.



Maybe I was being too sensitive, _but_ he is the user I was talking about who said I have low moral standards because of TT'ing. He said something like "I understand other people would have less trouble bending their moral code".


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't feel insulted either because I know this is going to work for me. But I also don't feel like I'm cheapening my experience. I mean yes in the older Animal Crossing games I would have gotten bored after TTing for such amount of time, but the AC series and this game has developed so much over the years. There are so many things you can do in the game that it doesn't make any difference if I were to TT day by day to 2020 or wait for it to come naturally. Eventually I will get there and play through the same day and do the same things. My town is extremely developed and still not to my liking. I've been experimenting on different styles for my town, myself, my house, my villagers. Everything. Rearranging and organizing PwPs.

You can have tons of "goals" or purposes in this game (including just to play to relax). I think it matters whether you achieve the goals you set for yourself rather than how quickly you can achieve them.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 14, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Thank you for insulting the way I play. The game is meant to be played at the pace of the person playing, meaning they choose the pace they want. From my own experience I can shoot down your main point, which is: "It keeps you from becoming bored too quickly". Well, I TT'd since the beginning and I haven't lost interest. What does that say? Not everyone plays the way you do. I'm fine with you playing they way you have explained; Why can't you do the same?




Certainly agree with you


----------



## Boccages (Oct 14, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Thank you for insulting the way I play. The game is meant to be played at the pace of the person playing, meaning they choose the pace they want. From my own experience I can shoot down your main point, which is: "It keeps you from becoming bored too quickly". Well, I TT'd since the beginning and I haven't lost interest. What does that say? Not everyone plays the way you do. I'm fine with you playing they way you have explained; Why can't you do the same?



Why do you must make it all about you ? The OP was asking about pros and cons of TT'ing. I stated my opinion. It's the "Pros and Cons". Not let's sing and dance around a TT firecamp. Now now. I must go on. No time to hold a grudge.


----------



## clovetic (Oct 14, 2013)

My biggest pro is getting rid of unwanted villagers quickly. It can also be a con in that you might accidentally lose a favourite villager but this hasn't happened to me for the 3 months I've been TT-ing


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2013)

clovetic said:


> My biggest pro is getting rid of unwanted villagers quickly. It can also be a con in that you might accidentally lose a favourite villager but this hasn't happened to me for the 3 months I've been TT-ing



^ same! Also, I like to set my clock to midday when I play, as I mostly play in the evenings once my daughters are in bed, but then I can't see my town properly as it's dark there too. I also like being able to do the bug off/fish tourney at my own pace, as Saturday's I'm usually busy with my family and don't have time to do it unless I can TT. 

It doesn't bother me at all how anyone else plays their game, they paid for it, they can do what they like with it. I have friends who TT all the time and friends who wouldn't dream of TT'ing, it's all good.


----------



## katysu (Oct 14, 2013)

I agree with all jessie1602 says.
I freeze time, rather than time travel (well its the same process) as I can't play very often but I want to experience every ingame day - so I move the clock back to a time after my previous save.
The main con is that I am way behind everyone else now & haven't got the time to play catch up.

This is better than not playing at all or missing so much that the game becomes frustrating in the extreme.
As it is I have a lovely relaxing game to play when I am able to.

What has not been addressed in this thread is - do you change time with the system clock or the ingame clock (with Isabelle at the front screen)?

I've been changing time with the system clock and then loading the game (which takes the time from the console).
This means that both clocks (system & ingame) are in sync for me.

Does this matter? I don't know. 
It certainly mattered in acww, not sure whether it did in accf or not but I continued with the 'safe' method of using the system clock in that game and I've done the same in ACNL

The downside to using the system clock for changing time is that my activity log is now all over the place and does not count steps correctly (need those coins for the fortune cookies) - something I've not worked out how to get right.
Trouble is I am hardly ever able to take the 3DS out with me anymore, so its something I still have to sort out.
Anyone know the answers?


----------



## Farobi (Oct 14, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Cons : not playing the game as it is meant to be. There is a certain leasure pace and quaintness to Animal Crossing. You are living among your villagers. No need to be all stressed out and goal oriented. If you play an hour everyday, you'll still enjoy it and you will not get spoiled by the right here right now syndrome. It keeps you from becoming bored too quickly. The game changes as the seasons go and it's easier to keep track of things, not miss or cheapen events (and the whole game play actually) and keep a journal. It's also a lot easier to build relationships with villagers when you don't rush into things.



In addition to this, time travelling can be very, _very_ addictive. Before i reset my previous town, i tt'd to events and for cycling and such, which all became sooo fun. But if i had the choice to remove my memory on doing it, i would. It makes the game more boring quicker imo. Dont get me wrong, i love helping people by giving them their dream villagers, but i love to play the game day-by-day, in-game and irl, which i'm doing right now 

I still TT to get rid off villagers quicker though—as well as for changing hours of the time—but that's it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hope ppl dont freak on the subject agn tho ;;


----------



## deardeer (Oct 14, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Cons : not playing the game as it is meant to be. There is a certain leasure pace and quaintness to Animal Crossing. You are living among your villagers. No need to be all stressed out and goal oriented. If you play an hour everyday, you'll still enjoy it and you will not get spoiled by the right here right now syndrome. It keeps you from becoming bored too quickly. The game changes as the seasons go and it's easier to keep track of things, not miss or cheapen events (and the whole game play actually) and keep a journal. It's also a lot easier to build relationships with villagers when you don't rush into things.



"not playing the game as it's meant to be" - this game is subjective and allows for the opportunity to play it in various styles, there is no set way of playing it, it's down to the user to decide which way they get the most enjoyment out of.

I get hours and hours out of playing NL and TTing where as if I stuck to playing it IRL time I would only play for about an hour each day, if that. Also, it doesn't "cheapen events" for everyone (although I myself don't play them if it's not that time in real life, e.g Christmas events) but some people might not be around to play, say, the Halloween event on Halloween. 

TTing is pretty fun, I only like to TT day by day and stick to playing in the same month as IRL. Maybe you should give it a go instead of acting like an AC moral entrepreneur lol. If not, I totally respect people who don't want to TT, as long as they respect TTers too. It shouldn't matter really as long as you're enjoying the game.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 14, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Thank you for insulting the way I play. The game is meant to be played at the pace of the person playing, meaning they choose the pace they want. From my own experience I can shoot down your main point, which is: "It keeps you from becoming bored too quickly". Well, I TT'd since the beginning and I haven't lost interest. What does that say? Not everyone plays the way you do. I'm fine with you playing they way you have explained; Why can't you do the same?



^This.


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Oct 14, 2013)

Another pro is that you don't have to wait over a year for a fully grown town tree if you time travel a lot.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 14, 2013)

TheLostEmpire said:


> Another pro is that you don't have to wait over a year for a fully grown town tree if you time travel a lot.



to be completely honest i find that a con, i like having the tree go at a normal pace c:


----------



## Snow (Oct 14, 2013)

They're different ways of playing, I don't really think one is "better" than the other. Other than the big con of sloppy TT making you lose villagers. There are even many ways of TTing. 

I have two towns, and I play both ways -- my main town is a strictly day-by-day old school AC experience for me. I like having my daily routine and a more "traditional" game experience. In my 2nd town, I TT for a couple of reasons -- mainly because I hold villagers for friends who don't TT and can't easily get a slot open, so I am often TTing someone in or out. But also because it's a different way to play -- if I can't play for a few days, I can catch up. If I have a lot of free time, I can go through a whole week. I don't advance past the present day (I cycle the most recent week over and over until it's time to move to the next week), because I like to have the holidays in real time. Don't care how other people play though, and I have benefited from visiting other towns who do TT to acquire stuff I needed for a certain theme or whatever.


----------



## anne_713 (Oct 14, 2013)

I TT. I can't play every day at any hour I please. That causes me to miss things. I hate to miss stuff. I have had the game since it released but since I can't play everyday I am currently only on 09/11/13 I think. Its moving super slow especially since I would LOVE to play the Halloween stuff now but I take my time. When I save, I mark down my time and next time I get to play, I start it back to that time period. Maybe a few hours later. I like it this way. I still play when I can and I'm not bored at all.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 14, 2013)

NouvelleOrange: Lunatic isn't speaking just for them. They are speaking for every time traveller. You act like time travelling is cheating and the way you play is the only way to. Seriously, look back at what you've said and think if you'd want to hear someone say all those things to you about your style of play. There is no way to play AC correctly, we each have our own style. 

Now,  if there would be a staff member to lock this before it gets out of hand?


----------



## deardeer (Oct 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> NouvelleOrange: Lunatic isn't speaking just for them. They are speaking for every time traveller. You act like time travelling is cheating and the way you play is the only way to. Seriously, look back at what you've said and think if you'd want to hear someone say all those things to you about your style of play. There is no way to play AC correctly, we each have our own style.
> 
> Now,  if there would be a staff member to lock this before it gets out of hand?



PREACH


----------



## brooklyn9 (Oct 14, 2013)

I TT when I don't have the patience to wait a day for my house to upgrade, or for a PWP to finish. 
In previous games I'd TT to events just to get the set, for example, Easter. But when Easter came around, there was really nothing for me to do, so that was kind of wasted for me. So I tend to not do that in NL.
That's just me though, everyone plays differently


----------



## puppy (Oct 14, 2013)

ive said it before, but i would have gotten bored of AC way sooner if i didnt time travel. i dont see appeal in playing a game like real life. 
like, if i had a time travel machine irl, i wouldnt just not use it because thats not the way im supposed to live my life. 
thats just what i think
im not particularly concerned with how other people play


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 14, 2013)

*Pros:*
~You get to be ahead of the game!  You can experience cool events before other people who naturally play the game.
~It's fun to do when you're bored, especially if you're tired of the current season.  Why not see what something else is like?
~If you unlock something, you can skip ahead to see what it looks like if you want (right?).  (I've never TT'ed to see something like that on NL before.)
~You can TT villagers out and do giveaways that will make someone happy!
*Cons:*
~There are chances you can lose a loved villager. 
~Weeds may pop up if you TT too far, which means a lot of work if you don't have Leif's weed pulling service!
~Villagers may move in this process as well.
~Turnips are hard to care for during TTing.

Overall, I don't think about Time Traveling to the point of arguing about it.  I tried it this morning with a "fake" town (that is deleted, of course), to see what winter was like.   I don't like to TT usually, but there are other people that do and they have a right to do that if they want to.  If they didn't, then why would Nintendo let you have the chance of doing it?  It's not cheating.  Some people enjoy doing it, while other people don't.  But really, guys, if you just came here to insult someone who Time Travels/someone who doesn't, then you shouldn't be here at all.  We're supposed to respect everyone's decision, and if someone doesn't want to do that they should go somewhere else.
But yes, like *Kippla* said, I think there needs to be a staff member or someone ready to lock this, because it could get crazy.  I'm just putting in some "neutral" information; I don't think it could stir up a fight.
We _could_ use a staff member, though.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Now,  if there would be a staff member to lock this before it gets out of hand?



Well, slinging mud and then posing as the victim. Quite paradoxal.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 14, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I don't see why 'cause I'm the one getting insulted here.



You're insulting time travellers, and I'm defending them. These threads always end in debates, so it should be locked period.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> You're insulting time travellers, and I'm defending them. These threads always end in debates, so it should be locked period.



I don't like time travelling: true. That you would take it personal is the problem. The OP asked for cons. I gave my opinion. Unless you link your identity so strongly to that of an Animal Crossing time traveller, this is pointless... Especially since I don't mind if my friends time travel. I even visit their village which are 6 months ahead of time. 

Anyways, I shouldn't feed trolls anyways so this is my last post on this thread.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Well, slinging mud and then posing as the victim. Quite paradoxal.



Were you saying this in a mirror to yourself? Because that is exactly what you're doing. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...avelled-to-unlock-shops&p=1767936#post1767936

Nice try editing your post, but anyone can scroll down and see my post where I quoted what you originally said.


----------



## Neli (Oct 14, 2013)

Why can't we all just agree to disagree? .-.
These threads are nothing but trouble. What goes from a healthy debate always turns into a mesh of agonized insults. .__.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 14, 2013)

Neli said:


> Why can't we all just agree to disagree? .-.
> These threads are nothing but trouble. What goes from a healthy debate always turns into a mesh of agonized insults. .__.


Hey Neli, can I visit your town ?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 14, 2013)

Okay guys.

You're going to make it to where we're going to outlaw these threads completely.

Closing this because various points have been made and fights broke out. Again.


----------

